
Programmatically stop billing on GCP using budget alerts and pubsub - mattlondon
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2018/05/Better-cost-control-with-Google-Cloud-Billing-programmatic-notifications.html
======
mattlondon
Finally you can set a hard-limit on your spend on GCP! The blog posting is big
on about notifications etc (I can understand that they dont want you to
actually _stop_ spending...!) but it also has examples of using the Pubsub
integration with the other APIs available to stop the overspending services

